# Touch-up paint



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just purchased a silver 2006 GTO. Where can I get touchup paint? I checked Autpzone and O'reiley's and neither of them carry it. :banghead:


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Quicksilver Metallic is what you're looking for.
Paint code: WA470G

You can pick it up from many online shops... Googling you paint code should yield plenty of results. As for finding the paint local, take the paint code that I've provided you, to an auto body paint shop, and they should have it.

Good luck!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Paintscratch.com is another option.


----------



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Exactly what I needed. Thanks for the information.


----------



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

Search your area for an automotive paint supplier. Usually they will be able to colormatch the paint on your car for an exact match.

A Place near me will mix rattle cans and touch up bottles for under 20$ and I think my local napa has the special camera for color matching but they send the order to a hub store and I don't feel like waiting a day or to for touch up.


----------

